# Welche Maus zum zocken von Shootern und RPG?!



## Schmenki (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.
Ich habe mir bereits einige Tests durchgelesen und wollte mal eure Erfahrungen hören.
Meine 2. ROCCAT Kone[+] ist kaputt gegangen und werde von MM das Geld zurück kriegen.

Mit der Kone war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden nur manchmal fand ich sie bissel ungenau.

Da aber bereits die zweite Maus kaputt ist, weiß ich nicht ob ich sie nochmal nehmen soll.

Ansonsten gefällt mir auch die SteelSeries Sensei ganz gut. Logitech G Serie kann man auch immer gebrauchen und Logitech ist ja meist von der Qualität sehr gut.

Habt ihr sonst noch tipps? Irgendwas von Razer?

Form ist egal, da ich rechts Händer bin... Geld bis 100€

Danke und lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Cook1eX (17. Juni 2012)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen:

Zowie AM
Zowie EC1/2 (eVo)
Logitech G400

Die Razer DeathAdder soll auch gut sein.

Ich persönlich hatte auch mal ne Roccat Kone+ und warte auf die XTD um zu sehen ob sie evtl das Mausrad gefixt haben. Momentan fahre ich mit der G400 von Logitech.
Vorteil davon ist das sie eine gummierte Oberfläche, ähnliche der Roccat hat.
Ab einer Modellnummer über 13333 hat sie auch kein Angle Snapping mehr.

Die Zowies sind technisch auf einwandfreiem Niveau. Nur kann ich persönlich nichts gutes sagen, da ich von dieser Maus Krämpfe im Handballen bekam.
Ist also, wie alles, sehr subjektiv.
Objektiv, wie gesagt: Eine Top-Maus!
Hat aber (afaik) nur nen DPI Umschalter unter der Maus. Mit voreingestellten DPI-Stufen.

Aber wichtig: Probegriffeln! Das wird dir hier jeder empfehlen! 

Lg


----------



## vvoll3 (17. Juni 2012)

Von der technischen Seite sind die Razer Deathadder, Razer Abyssus,Logitech G400, CM Storm Spawn, Roccat Savu, Zowie Am und Zowie EC1/2, das Beste was man haben kann, am Besten schaust du ob dir eine von den Genannten zusagt.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die Deathadder selber und finde sie super. Der Tastendruckpunkt ist top, die ergonomische Form kommt mir sehr entgegen und der Sensor ist absolut präzise ohne Verfälschung. Einzig die glatte Oberfläche entlang der Seiten setzen schnell Schmutz an, sodass evtl. die überall angerauhte Deathadder Black Edition die bessere Wahl wäre. Ansonsten sind die Zowie's zu empfehlen, da hört man kaum negatives über die.


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juni 2012)

Also ich empfehle wie immer die Logitech G500.
Ist ne gute Maus sehr präzise.
Ich war mal im Saturn und wollte die G400 mal greifen, habe dann aber die G500 gesehen und mal ausprobiert (Ja, ok ich hab alles ausprobiert, in gebs ja zu ), und dann empfand ich die G400 als nicht gut verarbeitet, denn sie kam mir irgendwie rappelig vor, also habe ich die G500 genommen und bin sehr zufrieden, denn sie liegt Super in der Hand, ist sehr präzise, und hat bis jetzt noch keine gebrauchsSPUREN.
Und ich habe sie jetzt 2 Monate oder so.


----------



## Schmenki (17. Juni 2012)

Hmm ok. Also in etwas alles dabei was bei mir auch in die engere Wahl kommt.

Die Zowie sind mir neu.

Bis jetzt ist die Sensei mein Favorit aber werd morgen mal probe fühlen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2012)

Cook1eX schrieb:


> Die üblichen Verdächtigen...


 Also _wenn_ denn, _dann_ kommt mein 'Geheim'-Tipp Logitech G9 im Tarnkleid noch mit dazu.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juni 2012)

Auch einen Blick wert wären:
Ozone Radon Opto Gaming Mouse, USB
Sharkoon Drakonia, USB


----------



## Cook1eX (18. Juni 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Also _wenn_ denn, _dann_ kommt mein 'Geheim'-Tipp noch mit dazu....



Aber sicher dat!  Die hatte ich ja ganz vergessen! 

Ja, ist auch eine gute Maus.

@TE: Solltest du dich entscheiden, berichte uns doch, was es geworden ist und wie gut du mit ihr "fährst" 
Wir freuen uns immer über Feedback und/oder Langzeiterfahrungen 

Lg


----------



## matteo92 (18. Juni 2012)

Hab seit gut einer Woche die Sensei und bin echt begeistert. Hatte vorher ne MX-518 und der Unterschied ist echt zu merken.


----------



## hambam (18. Juni 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Auch einen Blick wert wären:
> Ozone Radon Opto Gaming Mouse, USB
> Sharkoon Drakonia, USB


 
Was ist den die Untere für ne Mistgestalt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juni 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Was ist den die Untere für ne Mistgestalt?


 
Ja, das Design ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sie hat immerhin einen ADNS-9500 verbaut!


----------



## Cook1eX (18. Juni 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Was ist den die Untere für ne Mistgestalt?


 
Zügel deine Zunge!
Sie sieht doch schick aus....
in einem Tresor....
auf 100km Entfernung....
mit verbundenen Augen.

Okay ich gebs zu sie ist potthässlich ^^...
Aber die Technik machts!


----------



## matteo92 (19. Juni 2012)

Haalt stop ! So hässlich is die Drakonia doch gar nicht. Und ausserdem ises doch egal wie sie aussieht, Hauptsache die Ergonomie/Technik stimmt


----------



## Schmenki (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
Kurze zwischen Info.
War gestern bei mm und Rückgabe hat geklappt. Hab einige Mäuse Probe gefühlt aber leider waren keine steelseries Mäuse da.
War dann eine Entscheidung zwischen g500 und g9x. Die g9x fühlte sich gut an und hab die mitgenommen.

Nach 2 Stunden zocken am pc hab ich aber das Gefühl gehabt Krämpfe zu Kriegen. Denke die Maus ist doch zu klein und die wird dann wohl auch nochmal zurück gehen 

Gibt es im normalen Handel jemanden der steelseries verkauft? Saturn oder so? 

Lg
Schmenki


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Juni 2012)

wie waehre es mit ner razer diamondback 3G?

die habe ich selbst und uch ziehe sie fast allen maeusen die ich bisher hatte (razer copperhead, naga, diamondback (die alte diamondback eben) logitech g5 (oder wie das ding hiess) etc...d.h. hab halt schon nen haufen maeuse gehabt)) vor

naja nimm die die dir zu sagt... und tausch sie im notfall um.

mfg LAX


----------



## matteo92 (19. Juni 2012)

Mediamarkt bei mir in der Nähe hatte ne Diablo 3 Maus von SS (baugleich mit der Cai) am besten du bestellst dir die und zurückschicken geht ja immernoch


----------



## jeamal (19. Juni 2012)

Hab auch ne DiamondBack, aber noch die alte,  in der Limited Edition Die ist schon mind.  6 Jahre alt und funktioniert noch einwandfrei. Also robust sind die aufjedenfall.  Aber langsam wirds mal Zeit für ne neue, die 1600dpi bei meiner sind im Vergeich nicht mehr so optimal.  Denke da an die Imperator oder DeathAdder  

Lg


----------



## Schmenki (19. Juni 2012)

Hmm die razer diamonback war schon ne geile Maus...
Eventuell werd ich mit überlegen die sensei zu bestellen und dann mal ausprobieren...

Ist nur blöd das man die nirgends probe fühlen kann. 

Hat jemand von euch die g500? Wie macht die sich?


----------



## matteo92 (19. Juni 2012)

G500 ist eigentlich Sinnlos, allein die G 400 hatt nen besseren Sensor und kostest die hälfte.


----------



## jeamal (19. Juni 2012)

Ich werf mal noch die *Imperator* in die Runde. Finde das ist eine sehr geile Maus.... wurde hier noch nicht vorgeschlagen glaub ich.


----------



## Schmenki (19. Juni 2012)

War grad mal bei Saturn und hab dort die sensei probegefuehlt. Sieht nicht übertrieben aus sondern eher schlicht. Aber eventuell wird es dann die sensei


----------



## lloyd6077 (19. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
2. optisch oder laser(5% accel)
3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
4. verarbeitung

kannst ja mal steelseries kinzu angle snapping in youtube eingeben dann siehste was prediction ist.

Die atm topmäuse sind die
Zowie ec1/2 eVo
Zowie am
Razer deathadder 3.5g
Logitech g400 (ja sie ist besser als die g500)
und vllt die roccat savu
alle optisch

Die restlichen mäuse sind alle einfach müll. Trau keinen bewertungen... 99% haben 0 ahnung und denken wegen buntem licht sind sie jetzt hero.
Und geben der amazonbewertung 5* dann kommt herr mustermann und denkt gute bewertung yO kauf ich


----------



## eXodus1989 (19. Juni 2012)

Hey,

Ich hab jetzt seit einer Woche die Zowie AM. Hab auch lange überlegt welche Maus es sein soll und mich schlussendlich für sie entschieden, naja und was soll ich sagen?
Diese Maus ist die beste, die ich jemals hatte und hat auch durchweg nur positive Bewertungen. 
Die Präzision ist Wahnsinn, sie fühlt sich gut an, und die Tasten sind der Oberhammer. Genauso wie das Mausrad. 

Kann diese Maus nur weiterempfehlen. Hatte vorher die Logitech G5, welche ich persönlich immer noch hervorragend finde. Aber die Zowie AM ist noch besser.


----------



## Schmenki (19. Juni 2012)

@lloyd

Hmm also danke fuer deinen Beitrag aber richtig durchblicken tu ich da nicht.

Laut deiner aussage ist die sensei dann Müll?
Bzw alle Laser Mäuse?

Lg
Schmenki


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2012)

lloyd6077 schrieb:


> Die restlichen mäuse sind alle einfach müll.


 
Die Aussage übrigens auch!
Für Profi-Spieler stimmt sie vielleicht! Allerdings sind das 99% der Maus-Käufer nicht und werden auch mit einem Laser-Sensor blendend zurechtkommen und den unterschied zum optischen (besser Avago 30XX) nicht merken.
Primär sollten Hobby-Spieler nach der Form gehen.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Juni 2012)

lloyd6077 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
> 1. muss die form passen (claw/palm)
> 2. optisch oder laser(5% accel)
> 3. Hat der sensor prediction (angle snapping) oder built in acceleration?
> ...



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, Du bist der *Copy and Paste King!* 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ocken-von-shootern-und-rpg-3.html#post4319217
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ie/220540-gute-gaming-maus-4.html#post4319203
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...der-x8-od-fightmouse-elite-2.html#post4283363
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ie/220540-gute-gaming-maus-3.html#post4283346
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...eue-maus-als-g500-ersatz-d-4.html#post4283345
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...7-gaming-maus-fuer-ca-50-a-2.html#post4283344
Hast Du das schon als Makro gespeichert? Dreister gehts ja schon nicht mehr...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Juni 2012)

So ein Quark. Als ob nur optische Mäuse der heilige Gral wären. Lasermäuse sind auch ok und zum spielen von Shootern, RPG und was weiß ich auch geeignet. Es kommt halt auf jeden individuell drauf an. Man kann sich ja selbst auch ein bisschen darauf einstellen wie eine Maus reagiert. Mach einer schwört auf die G700 oder auf eine Sensei. Sogar Roccat Fans sieht man hier ab und zu.  

Mir selbst liegt eine Deathadder (optisch) besser als eine Lachesis (Laser). Das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass letztere Müll ist. Man kann in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht sagen, dieses ist gut und das ist schlecht. Außer, man hört von vielen Leuten nichts gutes über ein spezielles Produkt, dann lässt sich das mit Sicherheit sagen. Selbst bei ausführlichster Beratung kommt man manchmal nicht drumrum ein bisschen Lehrgeld zu bezahlen und sich später was alternatives zu kaufen weil Option 1, von der alle schwärmen, einem selber doch nicht so liegt.


----------



## phoenix86 (22. Juni 2012)

also ich kann dir die deathadder refresh 3.5 nur ans herz legen habe diese selbst und bin auch in den gleichen game genres daheim wie du, wenns etwas mehr sein soll greif zur mamba 2012,
die dürfte dein budget von 100€ allerdings etwas sprengen.

hf
phoenix


----------



## matteo92 (22. Juni 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Aussage übrigens auch!
> Für Profi-Spieler stimmt sie vielleicht! Allerdings sind das 99% der Maus-Käufer nicht und werden auch mit einem Laser-Sensor blendend zurechtkommen und den unterschied zum optischen (besser Avago 30XX) nicht merken.
> Primär sollten Hobby-Spieler nach der Form gehen.


 
Danke


----------



## Schmenki (23. Juni 2012)

Tag Zusammen!

Hab jetzt die Sensei zu Hause und muss sagen, ja ist eine super Maus.
Sehr preziese ohne schnick schnack.

Mir gefällt sie.
Danke für die Hilfe.
lg,
Schmenki


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juni 2012)

Viel spaß damit! 
​


----------



## ferb (26. Juni 2012)

Wäre Bett wenn du vlt ein paar Worte über die Maus verlieren könntest bin derzeit auch am Überlegen


----------



## Schmenki (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Klar gerne...
Also ich bin eher der High sensitiveler und damit klappt es Super. Maus liegt gut in der Hand und reagiert auf schnelle so wie auf langsame Bewegungen sehr gut.

Manche hatten Probleme das sie als Rechtshänder die Seitenknöpfe auf der rechten Seite der Maus ab und zu klicken. Das ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert. 

Habe nur noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich das Default Profil im Windows so anpasse, dass es beim Start aktiviert wird.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Maus und finde sie besser als die kone.

Lg,
Schmenki


----------



## ferb (26. Juni 2012)

Ok dann werde ich gucken ob ein Laden bei mir in der Nähe diese Mais hat und dann mal mit meiner Imperator bzw der alienware tactX vergleichen.


----------

